
LinuxFoundation newsletter is running on Microsoft Windows and IIS - zoobab
http://techrights.org/2020/06/22/proprietary-iis-and-windows-foundation/
======
DoctorOW
This feels like a non-issue to me. The Linux Foundation didn't buy hardware
and then settle on a Windows server install. They picked an email newsletter
service that fit their needs and one part of that happens to contain a aspx
link.

------
bzb3
Given that the newsletter seems to live in a separate domain, perhaps they
have an external company handle it?

~~~
DoctorOW
It is an external company, it's got "exacttarget.com" nameservers.

------
malinens
I think aspx core is open source and runs on linux..

~~~
Shared404
It would appear so:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/aspnet/core/host-and-
deploy...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/aspnet/core/host-and-deploy/linux-
nginx?view=aspnetcore-3.1)

